# Single Rope Technique



## TreeandLand (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm just trying out SRT. What is the best friction hitch to use when climbing SRT? I bought a right foot ascender and a handled ascender with a stirup for my left foot. I tried using the blakes hitch that I usually climb with in Dynamic DRT, but I found that it does not grip and hold as well when used on a single leg of rope. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 10, 2010)

:agree2:


----------



## lync (Jan 10, 2010)

There are many threads on SRT so do some searching around. The Petzl sight also has a few illustrations as does the sherrill arb supply site. The transition will take time so don't be in a rush. From what you described you have one type of ascender for each foot and are using a blakes on the single rope you are climbing. Let me suggest that you take the handled ascender and adjust the stirrup length so it attaches to your saddle center attchment point. Adjust the length so when you are hanging from the handled ascender that it is about level with your forehead. While sitting in the handled ascender pull your right knee to your chest as the foot ascender slides up the rope step on top of your right foot with your left, tuck your feet under your butt and push up with both legs. your left hand can grip the ascender covering the cam, pull down with both arms as you stand up. When you are standing upright quickly push the handled ascender up to capture your progress. 

Now you need to devise a backup to the handled ascender incase it fails.
Blakes on single line really won't work well. You will need to tie a prussic/vt hitch from your saddle to the single up rope . Do a search for vt and find an illustration. You will need a piece of hitch cord and a small pully to complete the system that will self progress each time you stand. 

try it out on short climbs when you are not pressed for time. 
Good luck


----------



## canopyboy (Jan 11, 2010)

Ghillie's back? 

As for SRT, the idea isn't to use a hitch except perhaps as a backup. And there is no "best" for anything SRT. Well, unless you only ask one person. There are tons of ways to do it. I suggest buying/borrowing "On Rope".

VT/XT seems to work well for me as a backup, I've also had luck with a Distel or Prussik. But usually I don't use a hitch for SRT, just ascenders and sometimes a grigri.

Have fun.


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 11, 2010)

canopyboy said:


> Ghillie's back?
> 
> As for SRT, the idea isn't to use a hitch except perhaps as a backup. And there is no "best" for anything SRT. Well, unless you only ask one person. There are tons of ways to do it. I suggest buying/borrowing "On Rope".
> 
> ...




The "On Rope" book is an excellent book. I read it about 20 years ago, oughta read it again myself.

The distel seems to be a great hitch, but as canopyboy, I do very little SRT as of this date.

Yes, CB , I am back after some health issues. Just about 100% and getting better everyday!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 11, 2010)

Ghillie said:


> :agree2:



Hey Ghillie man hows the recovery coming. I like the new avatar too... Carlos was the man, the father of the modern sniper.


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 11, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey Ghillie man hows the recovery coming. I like the new avatar too... Carlos was the man, the father of the modern sniper.



Things are going great, turns out it wasn't a stoke, just as dibilitating, but not as much permanent damage. Something went wrong with the nerves in my brain. Just now getting back up to speed, and hopefully back to my profession late next week.

Been cutting wood lately and my balance on the ground in tree tops is doing better everyday.

Yes, "Whitefeather" was a pioneer in the field. Have you read any books on him? "Sniper" was good but the second book by the same author was great. Editors cut a lot out of the first one, much to the author's dismay. 

Colonel Plaster also has a great book. "Ultimate Sniper". If you like to know the "why" behiind the "how" it is good. Taught me a lot about optics.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 11, 2010)

Ghillie said:


> Things are going great, turns out it wasn't a stoke, just as dibilitating, but not as much permanent damage. Something went wrong with the nerves in my brain. Just now getting back up to speed, and hopefully back to my profession late next week.
> 
> Been cutting wood lately and my balance on the ground in tree tops is doing better everyday.
> 
> ...



I read the first sniper book but now the others I have read some article from Plaster.

Have you seen this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVJONj95so4


----------



## TreeandLand (Jan 13, 2010)

*thanks*



lync said:


> There are many threads on SRT so do some searching around. The Petzl sight also has a few illustrations as does the sherrill arb supply site. The transition will take time so don't be in a rush. From what you described you have one type of ascender for each foot and are using a blakes on the single rope you are climbing. Let me suggest that you take the handled ascender and adjust the stirrup length so it attaches to your saddle center attchment point. Adjust the length so when you are hanging from the handled ascender that it is about level with your forehead. While sitting in the handled ascender pull your right knee to your chest as the foot ascender slides up the rope step on top of your right foot with your left, tuck your feet under your butt and push up with both legs. your left hand can grip the ascender covering the cam, pull down with both arms as you stand up. When you are standing upright quickly push the handled ascender up to capture your progress.
> 
> Now you need to devise a backup to the handled ascender incase it fails.
> Blakes on single line really won't work well. You will need to tie a prussic/vt hitch from your saddle to the single up rope . Do a search for vt and find an illustration. You will need a piece of hitch cord and a small pully to complete the system that will self progress each time you stand.
> ...



Thanks for the description, LYNC. I was using a blakes hitch as a backup for the ascenders and like you said, it doesn't work that well. I will try a prussic/vt hitch with bee line, and a micro pulley. I was just trying to alter the climbing system that I'm used to as little as possible, but now that I know my standard hitch doesn't work so well I've got to upgrade. I also have an 8mm split tail with a loop in it which I clould make a prussic with.


----------



## TreeandLand (Jan 13, 2010)

*Klemheist*

What about using a Klemheist hitch in SRT?


----------



## lync (Jan 13, 2010)

As a back up you need something that will self progress. I've seen some guys tie a prussic above the handled ascender and clip it to the hole above the cam so the ascender pushes it up with each stroke. You don't have complete redundancy since you are still relying on the sling and the ascender frame to connect you to theprussic/climbing rope in the case a failure in the system. If you use the vt/micropully set up attached to your saddle your Ddrt system is already half made . When you get to the top untie the anchored end of your line pull it up to you tie a beaner to the end with a cinching knot ,anchorbend/triple fishermans snap to your saddle and you have a splittail climbing system. A kliemheist would work with a short length of hitch cord and a beaner if tied above the ascender. I guess you could tie a kliemheist with an eye/eye cord and micropully and beaner it to the saddle. The v/t set up lets you get right to work withhaving to tie or untie anything.


----------



## TreeandLand (Jan 15, 2010)

*v/t*



lync said:


> As a back up you need something that will self progress. I've seen some guys tie a prussic above the handled ascender and clip it to the hole above the cam so the ascender pushes it up with each stroke. You don't have complete redundancy since you are still relying on the sling and the ascender frame to connect you to theprussic/climbing rope in the case a failure in the system. If you use the vt/micropully set up attached to your saddle your Ddrt system is already half made . When you get to the top untie the anchored end of your line pull it up to you tie a beaner to the end with a cinching knot ,anchorbend/triple fishermans snap to your saddle and you have a splittail climbing system. A kliemheist would work with a short length of hitch cord and a beaner if tied above the ascender. I guess you could tie a kliemheist with an eye/eye cord and micropully and beaner it to the saddle. The v/t set up lets you get right to work withhaving to tie or untie anything.



Cool. I'll try the v/t setup and let you know how it goes. It's warmer today...good time to try it.


----------



## kevin bingham (Jan 17, 2010)

definitly a hitch is the way to go in SRT because it allows you to go up and down where as acenders cannot. (see F8 Revolver setup if unfamiliar). I use a VT hitch 3:2 most of the time. I sling my lanyard around my shoulder and clip it the hitch climber puller beneathe the hitch to hold the hitch up high on my chest. I have an upper acender (which can also be a hitch too) with a footloop attached. for the bottom I use a pantin. the only mechanical you need to have a fast acent.

Here are some videos that derrick in PA made of his SRT system using only hitches. as well as a clever modification to the F8 system.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=577221047590&saved#/video/?id=35903915


----------



## TreeandLand (Jan 18, 2010)

*VT and descent*



kevin bingham said:


> definitly a hitch is the way to go in SRT because it allows you to go up and down where as acenders cannot. (see F8 Revolver setup if unfamiliar). I use a VT hitch 3:2 most of the time. I sling my lanyard around my shoulder and clip it the hitch climber puller beneathe the hitch to hold the hitch up high on my chest. I have an upper acender (which can also be a hitch too) with a footloop attached. for the bottom I use a pantin. the only mechanical you need to have a fast acent.
> 
> Here are some videos that derrick in PA made of his SRT system using only hitches. as well as a clever modification to the F8 system.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=577221047590&saved#/video/?id=35903915



Thanks for the video link...he has a lot of good videos. When you say VT hitch 3:2, does that mean 3 wraps and 2 braids?
I've found that with SRT you really need to use a figure 8 to descend so you don't glaze your hitch cord. But you have to take your weight off the climbing line in order to put in the figure 8 above your hitch. This can be tricky. I tried double wrapping my lanyard on the trunk or the tree to hold my weight, but it was awkward.


----------



## kevin bingham (Jan 18, 2010)

you can take an acender and clip into that above your hitch and then take slack into the rope above your hitch in order to slip on the fate revolver. Most of the time thought I find that there is a branch to stand on to put slack into the system. I think the last of Derricks videos he gives an example how to do this. Here is a video I made back in april. A lot has changed since then but it gives a good idea of climbing SRT. you might have already seen it.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyXwrXgN0qw


----------



## david miller (Jan 22, 2010)

i use DRT with a friction saver, for SRT what is the best way to tie off on a branch, i guest it not proper to slip threw the splice eye and cinch around the branch i know knots like a bowline w/ Yosemite tie off, can be used just wondering what most use


----------



## md_tree_dood (Jan 23, 2010)

TreeandLand said:


> What about using a Klemheist hitch in SRT?



That's what I use


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ghillie said:


> Things are going great, turns out it wasn't a stoke, just as dibilitating, but not as much permanent damage. Something went wrong with the nerves in my brain. Just now getting back up to speed, and hopefully back to my profession late next week.
> 
> Been cutting wood lately and my balance on the ground in tree tops is doing better everyday.
> 
> ...



"Marine Sniper" is one of my favorites. Read it multiple times. Very inspiring.


----------



## TreeWhitelock (Feb 9, 2010)

using a chest croll is a good way to back up your ascender. have you checked into the SRAD technique? with a grigri. its very nice because your belay device is right in the system.


----------

